# Buildings built on a road



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A new skyscraper in Paris's La Defense business district titled "Trinity" is to be built over the Avenue de la Division Declerc.



KiffKiff said:


>


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Résidence Anatole France, Le Havre (France)

This residence is build on the road, but they are going to destroy it in few years.


HERE


.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

civic centre and shopping centre in Ciudad de la Costa, near to Montevideo, uruguay

*Costa Urbana Centro Cívico, Ciudad de la Costa*


the model and the render:




















the building:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

more pictures


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

more pictures




Pablito28 said:


> Costa Urbana Shopping & Centro Cívico
> Cuidad de la Costa, Canelones, Uruguay.
> 2008 / 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

Oasis rest areas in Chicago









Source: http://signalvnoise.com/posts/2799-how-an-illinois-rest-stop-inspired-a-web-page









Source: http://www.chicagobusiness.com/apps...&Category=MULTIMEDIA02&ArtNo=316009998&Ref=PH









Source: http://www.panix.com/~rbean/oasis/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

aerial picture of the Costa Urbana Centro Cívico, Ciudad de la Costa, Uruguay










some more of the building and the enviorament



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Shopping Costa Urbana por quiquelopez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Parque y lago en Costa Urbana por quiquelopez, en Flickr


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Costa Urbano Centro Civico in Montevideo = Illinois Tollways' "Oasis"es.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

In Milan



IThomas said:


>


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Autobahnüberbauung at the Schlangenbader Straße, Berlin-Wilmersdorf.
The estate has been built over the motorway, in order to reduce traffic noise and pollution.

Section:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

HQ building Shanghai








http://www.uncubemagazine.com/sixcms/media.php/1323/Morphosis GG 11-07 8051.jpg


----------



## AngelsloHigh (Jan 10, 2011)

the Bruggebouw, between the two parts of the townhall of Emmen, the Netherlands.



















Now they're building a new square so the way below it will go trough a tunnel. This is how it will look like:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

...


----------

